# OIS Suspect With a Knife in Eugene, Oregon



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Eugene, Oregon - On November 30, 2020, at approximately 10:21 a.m., Eugene Police received a report from a Lane County Deputy District Attorney (DDA) that a victim had contacted him via text and reported "He beat me up. He's here." The DDA reported the message was from a recent victim from a previous violation of a Pennsylvania Restraining Order against Muhsin Sharif. The DDA reported he had not heard from the victim in approximately 10 minutes and believed she was in an active dispute and unable to use her phone. EPD officers located the address of the victim and made contact. The victim reported Sharif had just left her residence. She stated Sharif may be armed with a knife, had made statements about fighting the police and potentially killing himself if the police were involved. At approximately 11:57 a.m., Eugene Police Patrol units and plain clothes officers located Sharif in the Washington/Jefferson Park and established surveillance there. At approximately 12:01 pm, Eugene Police officers attempted to contact Sharif in the park and he fled on foot. The foot pursuit tracked westbound along 1st , south then west in the Jefferson Alley, south on Madison and then eastbound into the ally between Builder's Electric and Oakshire Brewery. During the foot pursuit, Eugene Police personnel observed Sharif was armed with a knife as he ran and heard him yelling "I will kill you" repeatedly as he ran. Officers pursued him with lights, sirens and loud speakers. One officer on recording is heard yelling, "Stop, drop the knife." After entering the alley between Oakshire Brewery and Builder's Electric, Sharif ran toward the southeast corner of a parking lot behind Oakshire. Within seconds of running into the parking area, Sharif quickly turned around before advancing toward the first Eugene Police officer that had entered the alley behind him. Officer Ryan Trullinger, who has been with EPD for four and a half years, observed the parking lot was enclosed, came to a stop in the alleyway several yards from Sharif and began to give him commands to "Stop" and to "Drop the Knife" as Sharif advanced quickly toward him. There was a clear path out of the alley to the passenger side of Officer Trullinger's patrol vehicle. Sharif ignored Officer Trullinger's commands and quickly advanced toward the driver's side of Officer Trullinger's patrol vehicle. Sharif had the knife raised in his right hand and was yelling at Officer Trullinger. When Sharif reached the front driver's corner of the patrol vehicle he accelerated toward Officer Trullinger as Officer Trullinger retreated, circling the rear of his vehicle. As Sharif cleared the rear corner of the patrol vehicle, Officer Trullinger fired his Glock 9 mm pistol four times while accelerating his retreat. Within seconds of Officer Trullinger entering the alleyway, Eugene Police Officer Bo Rankin, who has been with EPD for fourteen years, entered the alleyway and was coming to a stop when he observed Sharif appear from the front driver's side area of Officer Trullinger's patrol vehicle. As Officer Rankin exited his patrol vehicle, without having put the vehicle in park, he observed Sharif advancing quickly toward him with the knife raised. Officer Rankin fired his Glock 9 mm pistol four times, nearly simultaneously with Officer Trullinger. Officer Rankin stopped shooting when Sharif fell to the ground. Sharif was struck two times, once in the upper left chest and once in his left hip. Sharif was then transported to Riverbend Emergency Room by Emergency Medical Personnel. Sharif survived the shooting and was booked into the Lane County Jail.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Nah that's ok, just stand around and watch.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

So they charge the Officer yet?


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

CCCSD said:


> So they charge the Officer yet?


I'm sure his department heads are feverishly reviewing their policy and procedures.

"The suspect was 21' .75" away from the officer at the time of the shooting... shoot is no good, time to riot."


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

RodneyFarva said:


> I'm sure his department heads are feverishly reviewing their policy and procedures.
> 
> "The suspect was 21' .75" away from the officer at the time of the shooting... shoot is no good, time to riot."


And his momentum carried him past the shooter where he landed wedged under the cruiser...which rocked forward when put in park 

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Hush said:


> And his momentum carried him past the shooter where he landed wedged under the cruiser...which rocked forward when put in park
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


My fully marked patrol car skillfully executed a shoulder pin restraint technique on the armed non-cooperative suspect.



In retrospect if that guy didn't get stuck under the car, he probably would have tried to get back up and would have been properly ventilated by the cover officers. That unintentional act likely saved the suspect's life.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Goose said:


> My fully marked patrol car skillfully executed a shoulder pin restraint technique on the armed non-cooperative suspect.


Do you and your cruiser hold current certification in this use of force technique?


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

RodneyFarva said:


> Do you and your cruiser hold current certification in this use of force technique?


If it's a Tesla Patrol car, you can claim it.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

The real problem here is NOT ONE officer was wearing a hat, and nowhere near 50% of the officers have their masks
on!!! Come on folks! we are one week from Christmas!
If these guys had approached with Hats/Masks, they would have been perceived as more professional and concerned. Dude was obviously upset about Covid and only trying to keep the officers at bay with his edged hobby utensil. This is the reason legislators want us to be more sensitive and aware of subjects' "concerns" and anxieties for gods sake!


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Nailed it! IAB should be all over that!!!


----------

